# Convention Schedules



## Dior (Nov 12, 2009)

**Remaining 2010 Furry Convention Schedule**


*Date TBA
*- Perthfur Gathering: Perth, Western Australia http://gathering.perthfurs.net/

*September*
- Camp Feral: 1st-5th Algonquin Park Ontario Canada http://www.campferal.org/
- Eurofurence: 1st-5th Magdeburg Sachsen-Anhalt Germany http://www.eurofurence.org/
- Mephit Furmeet: 3rd-5th Olive Branch, Mississippi  http://www.mephitfurmeet.org/
- Central Midwest Furmeet: 11th-12th Clinton Lake, Kansas  http://s1.zetaboards.com/Central_Midwest_Furs/index/
- RainFurrest: 24th-26th Seattle, Washington  http://www.rainfurrest.org/
- FurJam: 24th-26th Sydney, New South Wales, Australia http://www.furjam.org/


*October*
-Atheria: 1st-3rd Los Angeles, California http://www.antheria.org/
-Western PA Furry Weekend: 1st-3rd Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania http://www.wpafw.org/
- RADFur: 1st-3rd Adelaide, South Australia http://radfur.safurs.net/index.php
- Elliotts Fall Festival: 23rd -24th Kissimmee, Florida http://ele.furryhost.com/ (MAY NOT BE FINALIZED, CHECK SITE FOR UPDATES)
- Oklacon: 28th- Nov 1st Roman Nose State Park, Watonga Oklahoma  http://www.oklacon.com/
- FurFright 29th-31 Cromwell, Connecticut http://www.furfright.org/



*November*
- Golden Leaves Con: 4th -7th Langenbruck, Basel-Country Switzerland (no website)
-RBW: 5th-7th Canary Wharf, London, England http://www.rbw.org.uk/
- Midwest Furfest: 19th -21st Rosemont, Illinois http://www.furfest.org/
- FurcoNZ: 26th -29th Hunua Ranges in Papakura District, Auckland, New Zealand  http://www.furconz.org.nz/


*December
*-MiDFur: 2nd-5th Melbourne, Victoria, Australia http://www.midfur.com.au/
-Furry Cruise: 4th-9th Ft. Lauderdale, Florida http://www.furrycruise.com/
 

**2011 Furry Convention Schedule**


*Date TBA
*-Rocky Mountain Fur Con: Denver, Colorado http://www.rockymountainfurcon.org/ (currently offline)
-Condition: Zero Hour: London, Ontario, Canada http://www.conditionfurry.ca/
-Confuzzled: Didsbury, Greater Manchester, England


*January
*-South Afrifur meet: 7th-15th Port Elizabeth, South Africa (no website)
-Further Confusion: 13th-17th San Jose, California http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


 *February
*-PafCon: 25th-27th Las Vegas, Nevada https://www.pafcon.com/
-Furry Fiesta: 25th-27th Dallas, Texas http://www.furryfiesta.org/


 *March
*-Furry Weekend Atlanta: TBA Atlanta, Georgia http://www.furryweekend.com/
-Abando: 5th-8th SÃ£o Roque, SÃ£o Paulo Brazil http://www.abando.com.br/2011/english/
 -Furnal Equinox: 11th-13th Toronto, Ontario, Canada http://www.furnalequinox.com/*


April
*-Wild Nights: TBA Robbers' Cave State Park, Oklahoma http://wildnights.org/
-Furry Down Under: 15th-17th Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia http://www.furrydownunder.com/


 *May*
-FA:United 4: 20th-22nd Mt. Laurel, New Jersey http://www.faunited.org/


 *June
*-BerliCon: TBA Berlin, Germany http://www.berlicon.org/
-What The Fur: 3rd-5th Montreal, Quebec, Canada http://whatthefur.ca/home_e.php
-Califur: 3rd-5th Irvine, California http://www.califur.com/
-Anthrocon: 23rd-26th Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania http://www.anthrocon.org/


*July
*-ScotiaCon: 15th-17th Inverness, Scotland http://www.scotiacon.com/
-Megaplex: 29th-31st Kissimmee, Florida http://www.megaplexcon.org/


*August
*-IndyFurCon: 12th-14th Indianapolis, Indiana http://www.indyfurcon.com/


*October
*-Oklacon: 27th-31st Watonga, Oklahoma http://www.oklacon.com/


----------



## Callatov (Dec 18, 2009)

You're a hero.


----------



## epeppin (Jan 10, 2010)

could you add Nakamacon to this? it runs from may 27th-31st in Madison WI http://www.nakamacon.com


----------



## Dior (Jan 15, 2010)

epeppin said:


> could you add Nakamacon to this? it runs from may 27th-31st in Madison WI http://www.nakamacon.com



Thank you for bringing this to my attention. =) Nakamacon has been added to the list.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Why are there two Septembers?I'm pretty you forgot to add december for the second one =O


----------



## ladyeclair (Jan 24, 2010)

could you please add ChibiPa to the list? It runs August 27 - 29, 2010 in West Palm beach, FL. it's a mostly anime con with a furry room and some furry specific programing.  www.chibipa.com Thank you!


----------



## Jadekatt (Jan 26, 2010)

In October There is Furfight that's going to be in Cromwell, CT this year. Oct 29-31 http://www.furfright.org/index.htm

Last few years it was in Waterbury just in case some were wondering.


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope I can make it to Anthrocon this year.  D:


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 6, 2010)

Is a convention any event or does it have to meet certain criteria?


----------



## Kirodragoon (Mar 9, 2010)

Just to let y'all know, I-CON is actually March 26th - 28th

^.^ ill be there ^.^


----------



## JDFox (Mar 18, 2010)

I had no idea that there was a con in Connecticut!  Hell I was born in CT and am only an hour and 45 minutes away from that con.  Hell I live right next to I91 here in Vermont, its just a straight shot down for me...Damn now I HAVE to go, fursuit or not I am going.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 30, 2010)

Furry Connection North is in Novi, as it was last year. Novi, Michigan, Sheraton Hotel, 8 mile and Haggerty, at the 8 mile I-275 exit.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 30, 2010)

wow i never knew that most of the bigger ones were actually in my vicinity... hm.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 4, 2010)

I think you pasted September twice.


----------



## wolfrunner03 (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone going to Elliott's Spring Gathering? Im kinda new to these fur cons


----------



## Felinaeus (Apr 24, 2010)

Just a point: the dates for What The Fur listed in this post are incorrect. WTF? Is being held the weekend of June 4-6.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

Dang, the closest ones to Arizona are just the California ones. '-.-


----------



## Idlewild (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Dang, the closest ones to Arizona are just the California ones. '-.-



RMFC isn't too far from Arizona either. (A drive to Texas is only about 17 hours from Denver, and that's driving through New Mexico). You may want to check it out! ^^


----------



## Zogar (May 25, 2010)

Ive always wanted to go to a convention but i was wondering whats it like at one?


----------



## Riyeko (May 26, 2010)

Would you be able to post Central Midwest Furmeet on there on September?
Thanks a billion dude.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 26, 2010)

I was also wondering if Antheria could be posted too?  Its in Los Angeles Oct 1-3


----------



## RaichuMorph115 (Jul 1, 2010)

It may not be a whole Furry themed con but i've seen furs there before and even fursuiters.  The San Diego Comic Convention starts next month....oops, this month seeing as how today is July 1st. ^^


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 1, 2010)

RaichuMorph115 said:


> It may not be a whole Furry themed con but i've seen furs there before and even fursuiters.  The San Diego Comic Convention starts next month....oops, this month seeing as how today is July 1st. ^^


 
I think there was a page on FA main site saying there would be a fur meeting spot here and and maybe the anime expo as well.


----------



## Huepow00 (Aug 12, 2010)

How come ANTHERIA's not on the list?


----------



## Qoph (Aug 17, 2010)

Our OP seems to be AWOL so I updated it, added 2011 cons, and websites for all cons.

EDIT: Finished updating, if you know something I don't then please say so.


----------



## twistedspectrum (Oct 5, 2010)

Could you add Rocket City Furmeet 2011 to the list? It runs May 27th-29th. http://www.rcfm.net/

And Mephit Furmeet will be back in 2011, the 2nd-4th. http://www.mephitfurmeet.org/


----------



## Scautty (Oct 14, 2010)

Which one do you think is closest to Northwest Kansas? I suck at geography crap... And I didn't see any for KS/MO/IA


----------



## nereza (Oct 29, 2010)

very helpful thank you for spending your time to do that ^^ 
(if only the majority of furcons weren't so far away <.<)


----------



## DReaper3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Scautty said:


> Which one do you think is closest to Northwest Kansas? I suck at geography crap... And I didn't see any for KS/MO/IA



- Central Midwest Furmeet: Sept. 11th-12th Clinton Lake, Kansas http://s1.zetaboards.com/Central_Midwest_Furs/index/

I missed it


----------



## Skystrider (Nov 23, 2010)

I really wish there was a con closer to MN than IL or Indiana, something that could be in driving range for me ( 4-6< hours drive)


----------



## moiracoon (Nov 23, 2010)

Skystrider said:


> I really wish there was a con closer to MN than IL or Indiana, something that could be in driving range for me ( 4-6< hours drive)



There is!  Right now the site is being updated, but there's NakamaCon in Madison, WI (http://www.nakamacon.com/) over Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm almost completely sure you can take PAFCon off of the list of conventions.


----------



## Matt_Lion (Jan 26, 2011)

Hiya,

Quick update for the list, ConFuzzled 2011 will be taking place May 6th-9th this year.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm sort of starting to wonder if this is being updated; the OP still shows conventions from six months ago.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 8, 2011)

Two cons in Oklahoma?0.0*Major spazz*
!!!


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 10, 2011)

FCN, detroit suburbs, April 8-10
http://www.furryconnectionnorth.com/


----------



## fenrirs_child (Mar 15, 2011)

either i'm blind, or rainfurrest isn't up there 

https://www.rainfurrest.org/2011/ september 22-25


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome. Could you add Confuzzled in the UK, which is 6th-9th May?


----------



## mbwolverine (May 29, 2011)

wolfrunner03 said:


> Anyone going to Elliott's Spring Gathering? Im kinda new to these fur cons


 
Well you missed it this year, but it is May 18-20 2012, and I will definitely be going back.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 23, 2011)

Western PA Furry Weekend will be September 30th-October 2nd.


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you add in the (one) New Zealand FurCon?
http://www.furconz.org.nz/

It runs from 9th - 12th December (from Friday till Monday) this year. Thank you!


----------



## Farelle (Aug 15, 2011)

2011 August:
Eurofurence: 17th - 21th Magdeburg Sachsen-Anhalt Germany http://www.eurofurence.org/

it's a little late and someone just told me today :O


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is one we missed Midwest Furfest https://www.furfest.org/

Nov 18 to 20 Chicago, Il


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't suppose this could get updated for 2011?


----------



## Kobura (Sep 16, 2011)

FA:United
Thursday, August 16, 2012 - Monday, August 20, 2012


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 22, 2012)

... these have all finished, haven't they. Anyone know what happened to the 2012 stuff?


----------



## veeno (Jan 22, 2012)

I belive that counts as necromancing.

Read the dates.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 22, 2012)

Not on a sticky thread. however posting to call out a necro is spam. 

that being said this thread hasn't been updated in a long time and if going to be remade soon (probably not very soon though)


----------



## veeno (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh i am sorry i did not know it was spam.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 24, 2012)

When someone does update the list, here are some upcoming events:

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Template:Upcoming_events
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_furry_conventions


----------



## Teal (Jan 28, 2012)

Can someone please remake this thread already?


----------



## Translord (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd love to have a thread like this for 2012


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 13, 2012)

Why is there a sticky for something that's never updated.

I'd start a new thread but it wouldn't be stickied...


----------



## FeralArrow (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey, a new con is popping up in Missouri this year. It's called F3 Con, and I believe it's being held in Springfield on the weekend of December 14th. Don't hold me to that though, my internetz aren't wanting me to open the website for some reason.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 12, 2013)

Two new cons I found out about: Central Plains Furcon (Kansas, October) and Arizona Fur Con (October).


----------



## sivenom (Jan 19, 2013)

Freecon http://www.tallahasseeanime.com/freecon/ is currently available for fantables, and would love more highpop fan meets. Not a furcon exactly, but they would not be opposed to have a meet there


----------



## PurryFurry (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, yeah, someone should update this.  This was my first visit to this section of the forum and I'm surprised there's no current list of conventions by location.


----------



## xaelchameleraptor (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm still relatively new to the fandom and I'd like to see this updated too


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Oct 1, 2014)

*2014/2015 Furry Convention Schedule**
*Update based on Original List

*October*
- Western PA Furry Weekend: 3rd-4th Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania http://www.wpafw.org/
- Oklacon: 23rd-26th Roman Nose State Park, Watonga Oklahoma http://www.oklacon.com/

*November
*- Fangcon: 7th-9th Knoxville, Tennessee http://www.fangcon.org/
- Furry Cruise: Starting 9th Ft. Lauderdale, Florida http://www.furrycruise.com/

*December
*- Midwest Furfest: 5th - 7th Rosemont, Illinois http://www.furfest.org/

*January*
- Further Confusion: 15th-19th San Jose, California http://www.furtherconfusion.org/

*February
*- Furry Fiesta: 20th-22th Dallas, Texas http://www.furryfiesta.org/

*March
*- Furnal Equinox: 13th-15th Toronto, Ontario, Canada http://www.furnalequinox.com/*

April
*- Furry Weekend Atlanta: 9th-12th Atlanta, Georgia http://www.furryweekend.com/
- Furry Down Under: 1st-3rd Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia http://www.furrydownunder.com/

*May*
- What The Fur: 22nd-24th Montreal, Quebec, Canada http://whatthefur.ca/home_e.php

*June
*- Califur: 5th-7th Irvine, California http://www.califur.com/

*July
*- Anthrocon: 9th-12th Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania http://www.anthrocon.org/
- Megaplex: 31st-2nd Kissimmee, Florida http://www.megaplexcon.org/

*August
*- FA:United: 11th-13th Whippany, New Jersey http://www.faunited.org/
- Rocky Mountain Fur Con: 8th-10th Denver, Colorado http://www.rockymountainfurcon.org/
- Eurofurence: 19th-23rd Magdeburg Sachsen-Anhalt Germany http://www.eurofurence.org/

*September*
- RainFurrest: 24th-27th Seattle, Washington http://www.rainfurrest.org/


----------



## partycat (Oct 15, 2014)

I still don't see  Arizona Furcon in that list
http://www.arizonafurcon.com/
Oct 31 - Nov 2


----------



## infected (Oct 19, 2014)

Don't forget Motor City Furry Con.
https://motorcityfurrycon.org/
March 27-29 in Novi, MI


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Oct 20, 2014)

Hopefully we can get a full list of all the cons and make a full set for 2014 - 15.

Keep adding them!


----------



## moko (Oct 22, 2014)

i'm so happy to find a current list! i want to make it to my first fur con by this time next year!


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 22, 2014)

F3 is in Springfield mo this year. Novmember 20-23rd.
http://F3con.com


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Oct 27, 2014)

2015 Furry Convention Schedule*
*note some dates may change / doesn't include recent cons that haven't set new dates

- USA or Canada
+- International


*February*
+- NordicFuzzCon: 26th-1st Stockholm, Sweden http://www.nordicfuzzcon.org/
- Antro New England: 27th-1st Cambridge, Massachusetts http://www.anthronewengland.org
- Fur Squared: 27th-1st Brookfield, Wisconsin https://fursquared.com/

*March*
+- Gdakon V: 5th-8th GdaÅ„sk, Poland http://gdakon.org/
- Vancoufur: 5th-8th Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada http://vancoufur.ca/
- Furnal Equinox: 13th-15th Toronto, Ontario, Canada http://www.furnalequinox.com/
+- FinFur Animus: 19th-22nd Tuusula, Finland
+- Furry Weekend Holland: 27th-30th Sleen, The Netherlands http://www.furryweekend.nl/
- Motor City Furry Con: 27th-29th Novi, Michigan https://motorcityfurrycon.org/

*April*
- Furry Weekend Atlanta: 9th-12th Atlanta, Georgia http://www.furryweekend.com/
- Wild Nights 2015: 23rd-25th Robbers Cave State Park, Oklahoma http://www.wildnights.org/
+- Mephit Mini Con 18: 30th-3rd Kirchen, Germany http://mmc.furcon.eu/
- Morphicon: 30th-3rd Columbus, Ohio http://www.morphicon.org/

*May*
+- Furry Down Under: 1st-3rd Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia http://www.furrydownunder.com/
+- WUFF 2015: 6th-10th Kiev, Ukraine http://wuff.org.ua/2015/
- Gateway Fur Meet: 8th-10th St. Louis, Missouri http://gatewayfurmeet.org/
- Fur-Eh: 8th-10th Endmonton, Alberta, Canada http://fureh.ca/
- Biggest Little Fur Con: May 14th-17th Reno, Nevada http://www.biggestlittlefurcon.org/
- FurryCon 21st-25th Rochester, New York http://www.furrycon.com/
+- Confuzzled 2015: 22nd-26th Birmingham, U.K. www.confuzzled.org.uk/
- Furlandia 2015: 22nd-24th Portland Oregon http://furlandia.org/
- Great Lakes Fur Con: 22nd-24th Grand Rapids, Michigan http://greatlakesfurcon.com/
- What The Fur: 22nd-24th Montreal, Quebec, Canada http://whatthefur.ca/home_e.php
- Fur the More: 29th-31st Tysons Corner, Virginia http://www.furthemore.org/
+- ZodiaCon: 29th-1st Pardubice, Czech Republic https://www.zodiacon.org/

*June*
- Califur: 5th-7th Irvine, California http://www.califur.com/
+- Kemono Square: 6th Shizuoka, Japan http://kemono-square.com/
+- BerliCon: 18th-21st Berlin, Germay https://www.berlicon.org/
+- ÄŒeSFuR: 24th-28th Prague, Czech Republic http://www.cesfur.org/
- CampFur: 25th-28th Hope, British Columbia, Canada http://www.campfur.ca/

*July*
+- FurWanted: 8th-12th Barvia, Germany http://www.repage.de/member/furwanted/
- Anthrocon: 9th-12th Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania http://www.anthrocon.org/
+- EAST V: 22nd-26th Dessau-RoÃŸlau, Germany http://east.sachsenfurs.de/
+- Furtastic: 22nd-25th Aalborg, Denmark http://www.furtastic.dk/
- Megaplex: 31st-2nd Kissimmee, Florida http://www.megaplexcon.org/

*August*
- Rocky Mountain Fur Con: 8th-10th Denver, Colorado http://www.rockymountainfurcon.org/
- IndyFurCon: 13th-15th Indianapolis, Indiana http://www.indyfurcon.com/
- Maltese Fur-Con: 14th-16th Boston, Massachusetts http://maltesefurcon.com/
+- Eurofurence: 19th-23rd Magdeburg Sachsen-Anhalt Germany http://www.eurofurence.org/
- Camp Feral: 20th-24th Algonquin Provincial Park, Ontario, Canada http://campferal.org/
- Furry Migration: 28th-30th Bloomington, Minnesota http://www.furrymigration.org/

*September*
- Mephit Furmeet:4th-6th Olive Branch, Mississippi http://www.mephitfurmeet.org/
- FA:United: 11th-13th Whippany, New Jersey http://www.faunited.org/
+- Furcation 11th-14th Clevedon,U.K. http://furcation.org.uk/
- RainFurrest: 24th-27th Seattle, Washington http://www.rainfurrest.org/

*October*
+- FurWAG:2nd-4th Perth, Australia http://www.furwag.com.au/
- Fur Reality: 9th-11th Cincinnati, Ohio http://www.furreality.org/
- Fangcon: 30th-1st Knoxville, Tennessee http://www.fangcon.org/
- Unthrocon: 30th-1st Salt Lake City, Utah https://www.unthrocon.org/
- Oklacon: 29rd-1st Roman Nose State Park, Watonga Oklahoma http://www.oklacon.com/
- Arizona Furcon: Oct 31st-Nov 2nd Phoenix, Arizona http://www.arizonafurcon.com/

*November*
+- Scotiacon: 6th-8th Livingston, Scotland https://www.scotiacon.co.uk/index2.php
- Fur Squared: 27th-1st Brookfield, Wisconsin https://www.fursquared.com

*December*
- Midwest Furfest: 5th-7th Rosemont, Illinois http://www.furfest.org/


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jul 7, 2015)

*2015/16 Furry Convention Schedule** - MID YEAR UPDATE
*note some dates may change / recent cons that haven't set new dates linked at bottom

- USA or Canada
+- International

*2015
*
*July*
+- FurWanted: 8th-12th Barvia, Germany http://www.repage.de/member/furwanted/
- Anthrocon: 9th-12th Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania http://www.anthrocon.org/
+- EAST V: 22nd-26th Dessau-RoÃŸlau, Germany http://east.sachsenfurs.de/
+- Furtastic: 22nd-25th Aalborg, Denmark http://www.furtastic.dk/
- Megaplex: 31st-2nd Kissimmee, Florida http://www.megaplexcon.org/

*August*
- Rocky Mountain Fur Con: 8th-10th Denver, Colorado http://www.rockymountainfurcon.org/
- IndyFurCon: 13th-15th Indianapolis, Indiana http://www.indyfurcon.com/
- Maltese Fur-Con: 14th-16th Boston, Massachusetts http://maltesefurcon.com/
+- Eurofurence: 19th-23rd Magdeburg Sachsen-Anhalt Germany http://www.eurofurence.org/
- Camp Feral: 20th-24th Algonquin Provincial Park, Ontario, Canada http://campferal.org/
- Furry Migration: 28th-30th Bloomington, Minnesota http://www.furrymigration.org/

*September*
- Mephit Furmeet:4th-6th Olive Branch, Mississippi http://www.mephitfurmeet.org/
- FA:United: 11th-13th Whippany, New Jersey http://www.faunited.org/
+- Furcation 11th-14th Clevedon,U.K. http://furcation.org.uk/
- RainFurrest: 24th-27th Seattle, Washington http://www.rainfurrest.org/

*October*
+- FurWAG:2nd-4th Perth, Australia http://www.furwag.com.au/
- Fur Reality: 9th-11th Cincinnati, Ohio http://www.furreality.org/
- Fangcon: 30th-1st Knoxville, Tennessee http://www.fangcon.org/
- Unthrocon: 30th-1st Salt Lake City, Utah https://www.unthrocon.org/
- Oklacon: 29rd-1st Roman Nose State Park, Watonga Oklahoma http://www.oklacon.com/
- Arizona Furcon: Oct 31st-Nov 2nd Phoenix, Arizona http://www.arizonafurcon.com/

*November*
+- Scotiacon: 6th-8th Livingston, Scotland https://www.scotiacon.co.uk/index2.php
- Howloween: 7th Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada http://www.howloween.ca/
+- Kemocon 8: 21st - 22nd Kawasaki, Japan http://www.kemocon.com
- Fur Squared: 27th-1st Brookfield, Wisconsin https://www.fursquared.com

*December*
- Midwest Furfest: 5th-7th Rosemont, Illinois http://www.furfest.org/

*2016*

*January*
+- ConFurgence: 8th-10th Melbourne, Australia http://www.confurgence.com/
- Further Confusion: 14th-18th San Jose, California http://www.furtherconfusion.org/
- Antro New England: 21st-24th Cambridge, Massachusetts http://www.anthronewengland.org

*February*
+- Abando: 6th - 9th SÃ£o Paulo, Brazil http://abando.com.br/
+- Rusfence: 3rd-7th Moscow, Russia http://rusfurrence.ru/2015/

*March*
+- NordicFuzzCon: 3rd-6th Stockholm, Sweden http://www.nordicfuzzcon.org/
- Vancoufur: 3rd-6th Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada http://vancoufur.ca/
+- Gdakon V: 9th-13th GdaÅ„sk, Poland http://gdakon.org/
- Furry Fiesta: 11th-13th Dallas, Texas http://www.furryfiesta.org/
- Furnal Equinox: 18th-20th Toronto, Ontario, Canada http://www.furnalequinox.com/
+- Furry Weekend Holland: 18th-21st Sleen, The Netherlands http://www.furryweekend.nl/
- Furry Weekend Atlanta: 31st-3rd Atlanta, Georgia http://www.furryweekend.com/

*April*
- Motor City Furry Con: 8th-10th Novi, Michigan https://motorcityfurrycon.org/
- Fur the More: 8th-10th Tysons Corner, Virginia http://www.furthemore.org/

*May*
- Fur-Eh: 6th-8th Endmonton, Alberta, Canada http://fureh.ca/

*June*
- Califur: 3rd-5th Irvine, California http://www.califur.com/
+- Kemono Square: 4th Shizuoka, Japan http://kemono-square.com/

*September*
- FurryCon 15th-18th Rochester, New York http://www.furrycon.com/

*2015 Past Events - yet to set 2016 date (2015 Month Held)*

- Fur Squared: Brookfield, Wisconsin https://fursquared.com/ (FEBRUARY)
+- FinFur Animus: Tuusula, Finland http://animus.finfur.net/#/ (MARCH)
- Wild Nights 2016: Robbers Cave State Park, Oklahoma http://www.wildnights.org/ (APRIL)
+- Mephit Mini Con 19: Kirchen, Germany http://mmc.furcon.eu/ (APRIL)
- Morphicon: Columbus, Ohio http://www.morphicon.org/ (APRIL)
+- Furry Down Under: Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia http://www.furrydownunder.com/ (MAY)
+- WUFF 2015: Kiev, Ukraine http://wuff.org.ua/2015/ (MAY)
- Gateway Fur Meet: St. Louis, Missouri http://gatewayfurmeet.org/ (MAY)
- Biggest Little Fur Con: Reno, Nevada http://www.biggestlittlefurcon.org/ (MAY)
+- Confuzzled 2016: Birmingham, U.K. www.confuzzled.org.uk/ (MAY)
- Furlandia 2016: Portland Oregon http://furlandia.org/ (MAY)
- Great Lakes Fur Con: Grand Rapids, Michigan http://greatlakesfurcon.com/ (MAY)
- What The Fur: Montreal, Quebec, Canada http://whatthefur.ca/home_e.php (MAY)
+- ZodiaCon: Pardubice, Czech Republic https://www.zodiacon.org/ (MAY)
+- BerliCon: Berlin, Germany https://www.berlicon.org/ (JUNE)
- CampFur: 25th-28th Hope, British Columbia, Canada http://www.campfur.ca/ (JUNE)
+- ÄŒeSFuR: Prague, Czech Republic http://www.cesfur.org/ (JUNE)

*Date Not Set

*- F3: Springfield, Missouri http://f3convention.wix.com/f3con


----------

